# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  2012 год

## SDS

правда? вымысел ? или КОНЕЦ СВЕТА ???

----------


## Patron

Бред=\

----------


## Irina

Чёрт его знает. Но верить в это совсем не хочется.

----------


## SDS

*Patron*, 
бред - это когда tC тела 40 и выше или когда из коматоза выходишь...
я тебе на любую заумную тему скажу - бред...

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
а ты и не верь, проще в конце будет...
и я особо не верю, потому как дурак...

----------


## Irina

Да столько всего написано по этому поводу, что уже и не знаешь что думать. Хотя Майя были сильной цивилизацией, к их прогнозам может и стоит прислушаться. Но у них речь не шла о физическом уничтожении мира. Речь там была о перерождении цивилизации.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
ты правильно в Майю въехала...
нас очень быстро спалют - дезинфицируют

----------


## PatR!oT

так если мы все умрем кто будет выгуливать моего кота ))))))

----------


## vova230

кошки гуляют сами по себе, это собак надо выгуливать

----------


## Sanych

Вывод - после 2012 года кошки будут выгуливать собак

----------


## Irina

:lol:

----------


## vova230

*Миф о пророчествах индейцев майя развеян*


Ученые считают, что опасаться конца света в 2012 году, якобы предсказанного цивилизацией Майя, не стоит. Такая идея, напомним, возникла после расшифровки части таблицы индейцев, покрытой глифами — знаками, обозначавшими определенный календарный период.

В ней содержится указание на то, что в декабре 2012 года планету ждут невиданные катаклизмы. Однако, как утверждают ученые, это только часть записей. На самом деле таблица не заканчивается 2012 годом. Так, один из глифов можно расшифровать как «4772 год», сообщает Росбалт.ru со ссылкой на  портал YoRead.

Напомним, в 2012 году по представлениям майя заканчивается 13-й бактун — 394-летний период в календаре Длинного Счета. По мнению ученых, эта дата, хотя и является очень важной, но никакого отношения к западным представлениям о конце света не имеет. Скорее это говорит о наступлении новой эпохи, о каких-то значительных событиях, которые даже могут изменить ход истории.

----------


## Sanych

> Напомним, в 2012 году по представлениям майя заканчивается 13-й бактун


У некоторых этот бактун никогда не заканчивается. С утра 100 грамм и по новой

----------

